# Reboot on mount?



## pjdegraz (Sep 26, 2011)

Every time I hook up my phone to my computer, when i hit "USB Mass Storage" the phone reboots. and when it comes back on it still will not connect.

Im am on UNL3ASHED 1.4


----------



## Strothmann (Jun 29, 2011)

Im on Stock with the same problem and every moto phone i had, as soon as you plug it in to my computer it soft reboots... pisses me off.


----------



## je2345 (Aug 16, 2011)

Not me.not with stock or any of droidth3orys roms. Don't think I've ever ran into that issue at my store either


----------

